# Pioneer CD-iB100 Mk1 and Mk2 iOS4 "fix"



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

I "discovered" this fix long before iOS4 and before the damned iphone even came out. The "fix" can be used, as I was doing, to return control to the ipod/iphone and remove the control aspect from the stereo with pre-ipod "P-series" Pioneer stereos whose control of the ipod was limited at best.

Turns out it also stops the iphones with iOS4 freezing/locking up when connected via the CD-iB100 Mk1/Mk2.

Great news is it's an easy fix that even the most technichally challenged amongst us could perform.

Tools required: Philips Screwdriver, Snips, some tape.

1. Remove the outer case of the CD-iB100 Mk1/Mk2-just two screws
2. Look at the cable coming in from the ipod connection, there is one, very thin, light blue/aqua cable going into the plug onto the circuit board-pin 6 in the CD-iB100 Mk1 and simply snip it and tape the ends to prevent shorts. ( I haven't personally moded the CD-iB100 Mk2-but another forum member has followed these instructions and says it works fine-he just snipped the "aqua" wire as he put it) 
3. Screw cover back on and re-fit to car, enjoy your ipod/iphone being under your control!

If Apple ever release and update that allows control to be returned to the iphone/ipods you can just rejoin the snipped wire.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

So this will allow me to control my ipod via the click wheel instead of the slow Pioneer interface?


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

W8 a minute said:


> So this will allow me to control my ipod via the click wheel instead of the slow Pioneer interface?


yes!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, and a 5min job-so no more embarrassing accidental plays of the Black Eyed Peas new album


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

The Baron Groog said:


> Yes, and a 5min job-so no more embarrassing accidental plays of the Black Eyed Peas new album


LOL. Thank you sir this thread might be a life saver. :laugh:

I wonder if there is a similar fix for older Alpine units?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

No problem

Don't know about the Alpine units, was "in" with a few of the Pioneer guys a few years back and got the tip off them


----------



## Yuck. (Dec 28, 2009)

What about an iPhone 4 with iOS4? I have a weird problem with my entry level Pioneer 4300 model H/U. I plug the iphone in and am able to flip thru songs, which isn't horrible, except eventually (after between 1-3 songs) I get a message saying "error-19" and then I can no longer control the phone's iPod functions thru the headunit or the phone. Its pretty stupid to have to unplug the phone (which turns off the stereo and thus my amps abruptly) pick a song, and re-power up. It usually throws an error code before the end of the first song.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Have you tried doing a hard reset on the iphone? Do one every time you update the software and try doing one before plugging it into your stereo:

How to Hard Reset an iPhone - wikiHow


----------



## wayfactory (Apr 24, 2011)

I love you with that fix, now I can play music with my iPhone 4. There is no way of changing the order of wires for charging the iPhone while playing music?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Holla Madrid

Your iphone uses 11v charging, the older ipods (the ones this was designed for) used 5v. You can buy an adaptor from the Apple store which should allow it to charge-though haven't tried it.

Or one of these:

Amazon.co.uk: Scosche Passport Charging Adapter for the iPod Nano 4G, Touch 2G and iPhone 3G - Black: Explore similar items

Same thing from Scosche


----------

